# Looking for a zombie apoc rp group!



## Kasatka! (Oct 19, 2020)

Im looking for a group-orientated zombie themed roleplay, starting at the moment of the outbreak. The position of narrator is open too!


----------



## Kasatka! (Oct 19, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Oct 19, 2020)

This sounds like it could be fun. Couple questions. Are you hoping for a more modern setting?? Also, do you have a story in mind, or would the narrator run that? And would you do it here or on discord?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 19, 2020)

Would it be considered sfw or nsfw and for what? What would the player cap be? Can new players join half way through? What happens when certain people can't get on to role-play?


----------



## Kasatka! (Oct 19, 2020)

Akindofsquid said:


> This sounds like it could be fun. Couple questions. Are you hoping for a more modern setting?? Also, do you have a story in mind, or would the narrator run that? And would you do it here or on discord?


1: Modern indeed! 2: I reckon that the narrator would run that and 3: here i suppose


----------



## Kasatka! (Oct 19, 2020)

ssaannttoo said:


> Would it be considered sfw or nsfw and for what? What would the player cap be? Can new players join half way through? What happens when certain people can't get on to role-play?


New players should ideally wait for a good opportunity to join if they don't at the start, and there will be violence and cussing, but nothing to do with sex i guess.


----------



## Kasatka! (Oct 19, 2020)

Oh, and the cap will be 5 players, 2 narrators at most.


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Oct 19, 2020)

Shweet. I'd love to be a narrator, if the spots are still open. I have experience as a dm for d&d.


----------



## Kasatka! (Oct 20, 2020)

Akindofsquid said:


> Shweet. I'd love to be a narrator, if the spots are still open. I have experience as a dm for d&d.


You're welcome to do that then! ^^


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 20, 2020)

I also wouldn't mind participating.


----------



## Kasatka! (Oct 20, 2020)

Sure, just describe your character's appearance when you start roleplaying and stuff like personality will be expressed as the rp goes on i guess


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 20, 2020)

Okie dokie. i'm on a little break from school ATM, so I probably won't be on for much longer.


----------



## Kasatka! (Oct 20, 2020)

Yeah, im not on much longer either.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 20, 2020)

I'm more than interested for this here! I love the scene of zombies, and doesn't help that I have all too much experience here! I'd love to join this, but I shall wait till everyone else is here as well.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 20, 2020)

I might be interested.


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Oct 20, 2020)

Sweet, we've got a good lookin party so far.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 20, 2020)

Seems so!


----------



## Mambi (Oct 20, 2020)

May I cameo at least, when appropriate of course...I don't mind being "stumbled upon" for a while but wouldn't want to interfere with the main narrative...


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 20, 2020)

Mambi said:


> May I cameo at least, when appropriate of course...I don't mind being "stumbled upon" for a while but wouldn't want to interfere with the main narrative...


Sounds neat!


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Oct 20, 2020)

Mambi said:


> May I cameo at least, when appropriate of course...I don't mind being "stumbled upon" for a while but wouldn't want to interfere with the main narrative...



Well, we haven't started yet, so if you wanna be a part of the actual group, i don't rhink anyone would mind.


----------



## Mambi (Oct 20, 2020)

Akindofsquid said:


> Well, we haven't started yet, so if you wanna be a part of the actual group, i don't rhink anyone would mind.



Thanks, sounds like fun! Little new to group RP's but I can write well enough I assure you. Once you get going and established, I'll be sure to keep to tone y'all set as best I can when I jump in...<giggle>


----------



## Fortebx (Oct 21, 2020)

Got room for one more? Always interested in an apocalypse type scenerio


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 21, 2020)

Ooh, guys, we have another!


----------

